# Amazing Spiderman Comic Collection



## ehanes7612 (Feb 27, 2019)

From 1978-1981 I managed to acquire every issue of Amazing Spiderman from 7 and up going around conventions up and down the east coast. It cost me about a thousand dollars (and would be worth about 20 grand today)..which I made from a newspaper route. I had plans to hold unto them until the first spiderman movie came out, because I knew it would blow up (the first mention by Stan Lee of a movie was in the late 70's). But when I turned 17 (1983) I had to sell everything and only recouped 20 % of the 1000 dollars. I still read spiderman up until 1988, and even thought about buying my collection back...thinking that spiderman movie would come out soon (in 85 Sony bought the rights to spiderman). But there was no talk about it in the late 80's/early 90's and marvel started going downhill and eventually declared bankruptcy. I figured comics in general would just die out...but then marvel was saved and there was talk again of a spiderman movie...but I was so far detached from comics by then I didnt care.

A couple months ago I saw Venom (who first appeared in Amazing Spiderman 300, sort of)...and woke up the next morning with an insatiable desire to buy back my collection. I immediately bought number seven just for nostalgic sense..spent 400 dollars..and then started reasearching the comic's historical pricing trend and found out a lot about the comic book industry over the past 30 years. Part of the reason why I am steering away from orchids is because of this new adventure...I have spent about 6 grand over the past two months recouping that collection...about 20 percent of the way there. Along the way I found out that Amazing Spiderman comic has mostly built a reputation upon itself, so that by the time the movie finally came out in 2002, it didnt have a significant effect on the overall pricing trend, although certain issues with first appearances of villains become momentary market sensations. I am hoping to acquire AS 13 before the new Peter Parker based Spiderman film comes out in July...it's gonna cost me at least a grand but probably around 1500 for a decent copy. It has the first appearance of Mysterio (being played by Jake Gyllenhaal)..it's a calculated risk because if the movie flops, there will be a significant market correction for that issue..so I am kinda on the fence about buying it at all (but I have a 'guy' that may get it for me at a reasonable price)

While Amazing Spiderman slowly gained traction as a viable investment over the years (along with golden age comics and some silver age), the comics industry lacked a true viability in the market, until independent comics started popping up.This attracted the mainstream population (meaning girls and non geeks) , while propping up comics as a true art form (especially with the influence of a company called IMAGE) So much so that by the early 90's, the market stabilized enough to where it was reasonable for comic retail outlets to prosper...there was no longer the monopoly held by DC and Marvel and what many thought would be their impending doom casting a shadow over comics..so more retail stores could open.

I started reading the Ultimate Universe version of Spiderman (and I thought the original version of Spiderman was tragic). It leads into Miles Morales as Spiderman when Peter Parker dies (which the new movie Spidey Verse is based upon)...it's an intriguing storyline...looking forward to seeing the movie one day (BTW, just before the movie came out you could buy the first appearance of Miles Morales for less than ten dollars..now it's hard to find for less than a hundred.)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2019)

I am a comic collector also, mostly by artist,. I have a lot of the Silver Age Marvel Jack Kirby/Stan Lee collaborations, some of the Golden Age Kirby stuff; some underground by Richard Corbin and Freak Brother stuff, some Manga, Alita Battle Angel, Nausica, Akira, etc.. The problem with comics as an investment is this; you have to have someone willing to buy them to give them value. For example, if you have all the issues of Spiderman but a buyer is only willing to give you $50/100 on your investment it is a loss. Buy comics for entertainment and nostalgia, just my 2 cents.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 28, 2019)

Cool


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 28, 2019)

On a different note, did you ever meet Jack Kirby?..I almost had the chance but just missed him at a NYC comic con in 1981 ( at least that is what I tell myself)..I hear he was quite the character.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 1, 2019)

Anyway, Amazing Spiderman has no lack of buyers...especially on Ebay...where keys go for 10 - 30 % over price guide value (NM/M copies can go 2 to 3x as much) and you get well over a dozen different bidders. There are also Facebook groups , mycomicshop.com, comicslink as well as independent brokers who have an established network of buyers and sellers. It's a lot different than 40 years ago. And since the comics market stabilized in the early 90's , you have a lot more people who will buy as investment...A LOT MORE!!! I treat my amazing spiderman collection as an investmentl in 20 years perhaps I will sell..the entertainment/nostalgiac quality for me doesn't go past the front covers..I really like cover art though. I also collect Ultimate Spiderman but that is for the narrative/storyline/artwork..it has much less potential for investment though as it's a reimagination of the original


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2019)

Cool. I think i have a 1988 Wolverine #1 packed away somewhere. Bought new and held on to all these years. But I just looked and guess it isn't worth a ton. Oh well.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 2, 2019)

Yeah, the first appearance of Wolverine was Incredible Hulk 180/181...those are worth some money. In 1982, I bought five Wolverine number ones (1982 ed) thinking the character would blow up...but he never took off. Wish I had thought of doing that for Amazing Spiderman 300 (Venom first appearance, 1988). A VF copy of that sells for around 300 but a NM/M copy goes for a lot more. But I wasn't paying attention to comics in the late eighties.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 2, 2019)

Some cool stories about great comic finds
https://abcnews.go.com/Business/superman-comic-saves-familys-home/story?id=11306997

https://www.nydailynews.com/enterta...s-priceless-comic-wall-home-article-1.1352018

this one was really cool

https://www.today.com/popculture/comics-trove-found-closet-fetches-3-5-million-266216


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2019)

No, I never was so lucky to meet the great artist; I was in college in 1981. Before that I used to go to the convention, when it was in the McAlpin hotel! 
The story in that last link is incredible! Thanks for sharing.


----------

